# Not much yet . . . but growing!



## erkenbrand

After years of moving from one apartment to another, I'm finally settled into a house. Better yet, my amazing wife has handed me the basement for my fascinating hobbies.

For a few years I was into HO trains, and have a good bit of track and such, but I'd always wanted to go O. My grandfather got me hooked with his Lionel set. Starting when I was about 5, he'd break out the set on the weekend and we'd run it 'round and 'round. This past weekend I picked up what's almost exactly the set I played with then.

And I picked up a couple of extra boxes of track. I now have enough track to just about do a decent layout.

Better yet, a couple of months ago I found 2 Marx switches (R & L) and a Lionel switch at the local Goodwill. Along with those were 6 Lionel Beacon towers in really nice shape, and two more floodlight towers with 4 lights each. And some random Lionel freight cars, and a nice lighted caboose.

Currently, I'm cleaning everything up and putting it through its paces. I have a small loop set up in our living room, and the cats are loving it. Here's a couple of not-so-good cell phone pics. I'll get some better ones as the layout comes together . . . 


















I'll keep this thread updated as the layout and collection grows.


----------



## tjcruiser

Erk,

Nice to see you starting a "my layout" thread. Simple beginnings, but we've all been there. Enjoy the ride and fun ... and post pics!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

First thing....You are KING in the house! (unless she bought it)
She is just the Queen! (or Princess)

You tell her the King always gets the dungeon!

Before you tell her, take the lock off the door.:laugh:
Better yet take the whole door off.

Welcome to the site, keep us updated on the dungeon layout.

Get a camera, from the Queen for Christmas too.
Tell her you are going to buy her a train.
See how that goes.


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> Before you tell her, take the lock off the door.:laugh:
> Better yet take the whole door off.


:laugh:

Is that the aged voice of experience talking there, Ed ?!?!? 

Model Train Rule #7 ... always have an escape route planned! 

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand

LOL

I already have the camera. As a matter of fact, we both keep competing to see who has the better camera. I just didn't feel like dragging it out the other night.

Once I start getting the space cleared up I'll do a good shoot of everything. I'm thrilled to be getting a controller for the Marx switches! 

I'm already sketching some ideas for a layout. I definitely need to have a raised run . . . not sure if it will be a trestle or a mountain ridge. Hmmm.


----------



## Big Ed

erkenbrand said:


> LOL
> 
> I already have the camera. As a matter of fact, we both keep competing to see who has the better camera. I just didn't feel like dragging it out the other night.
> 
> Once I start getting the space cleared up I'll do a good shoot of everything. I'm thrilled to be getting a controller for the Marx switches!
> 
> I'm already sketching some ideas for a layout. I definitely need to have a raised run . . . not sure if it will be a trestle or a mountain ridge. Hmmm.


Do yourself a favor, something I wish I did.
Fix anything in your room BEFORE you start the layout. Electrical, paint, floors , lights,ceiling whatever needs to be done.

Do it before hand.
Sure is a lot easier.

TJ I am the KING.....in my dungeon and garage!:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm working on a temporary 4x8 platform to keep the grandson entertained until I get my "ultimate" one going. The temporary one is O-27, but I'm doing standard O-31 for my "real" layout. I have most of the stuff that I think I need for a layout of either 16x8 or perhaps 16x10. I've staked a claim on the corner of the basement rec room, and there wasn't even much resistance.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

I don't know why everyone gets so much resistance from their wives as far as trains go. It's not like you are starting a meth lab down there


----------



## tjcruiser

Smokestack Lightning said:


> I don't know why everyone gets so much resistance from their wives as far as trains go. It's not like you are starting a meth lab down there


Do we have a Quote of the Month Award thread going on the forum? I nominate this one !!!!

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It has to be in the running at least.


----------



## erkenbrand

I second that vote. 

Our basement isn't very large. When I asked to use the majority of the free space there for the train, she was very understanding. It just took a bit of convincing. In my case I've already taken over our one car garage for the hot rod I'm building, and one of the bedrooms is my library. 

She's very understanding of my hobbies, but there does come a time when I have to let her have some of the house too.


----------



## Big Ed

erkenbrand said:


> I second that vote.
> 
> Our basement isn't very large. When I asked to use the majority of the free space there for the train, she was very understanding. It just took a bit of convincing. In my case I've already taken over our one car garage for the hot rod I'm building, and one of the bedrooms is my library.
> 
> She's very understanding of my hobbies, but there does come a time when I have to let her have some of the house too.


Give her first, the kitchen
then the laundry room,
and tell her the bathroom is hers too,
the bedroom is for sharing.


----------



## erkenbrand

Ok, I tried to give her all of the above . . . I didn't even get a response. Just 'the look'.

Ah, well, it was worth the effort.


----------



## Big Ed

erkenbrand said:


> Ok, I tried to give her all of the above . . . I didn't even get a response. Just 'the look'.
> 
> Ah, well, it was worth the effort.



Thats all you got, your lucky.

I would tell my old (young)lady, only when her hands are free of anything!:laugh:


----------



## erkenbrand

It's started! I have the table put together, and I'm starting to rough in the layout. The train did make its way around once, but I need to do some tuning. One of my old switches isn't working right. The trestle isn't right yet. I think I need to add more length to the overall layout to get the trestle corrected. 

I can't wait to get more of the tuning done. I even have about a foot more foam I can add to get my table top to about 4' x 14'. That's going to be all the room the basement has to give. 

There's also the little furry assistant who's been monitoring the build so far. She loves watching the train go 'round and 'round.

http://www.whiplashaudio.com/trains/IMG_3984.JPG
http://www.whiplashaudio.com/trains/IMG_3985.JPG
http://www.whiplashaudio.com/trains/IMG_3986.JPG
http://www.whiplashaudio.com/trains/IMG_3987.JPG
http://www.whiplashaudio.com/trains/IMG_3988.JPG
http://www.whiplashaudio.com/trains/IMG_3992.JPG


----------



## Big Ed

Feels good huh?

Looks like a nice start.:thumbsup:

Hey, the ***** cat is eating your leg supports!:laugh:


----------



## erkenbrand

That cat is supposed to be helping me. So far her biggest contribution is getting beneath the table and scratching at the foam top. I'm trying to break her of that bad habit.

Last night, I did some more fine tuning. I added length to the overall track to more fully utilize my table, and I took a step out of the trestle. Now, it's starting to come together and get more stable. After a lot of track cleaning, the engine runs smoothly around the whole thing. I also added some cars to see if the grade was too much, but the old 2026 pulled up and over without any problems. 

I also threw on a couple of lights just to see how well they look. And because I couldn't resist seeing them in place. Eventually, they will be run from their own power tap. Probably the same one that will be powering the Marx switches.

Here are some photos of last night's fun:

http://www.whiplashaudio.com/trains/_MG_4015.JPG
http://www.whiplashaudio.com/trains/_MG_4023.JPG
http://www.whiplashaudio.com/trains/_MG_4006.JPG


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like you're having fun with it.


----------



## erkenbrand

I'm definitely having fun with it. The question is just what to do each night. My 'To Do' list is a mile long. With the snow keeping us all housebound I have plenty of time in the evening to work on it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Snow? I see no snow!  I've seen flurries, and it's only made it up to 28 today, so snow is possible.


----------



## erkenbrand

We're measuring it in feet here. I absolutely love driving in the snow, but my wife hates everything to do with snow. So, we're taking the hunker down and wait approach. When we need to go out I get to drive, and she gets to tell me to 'slow down' and 'watch out'. It keeps everybody happy.


----------



## Big Ed

You.... like me are close to the edge of the table.
I run my stuff fairly slow. 
But I still worry about something taking the plunge.
Be careful it looks like it's a long drop to the floor.














Your picture makes your table look like it's six foot tall.

What is your ceiling height? 8'?
Or it's your window making it look that way?


----------



## tjcruiser

Erken,

The layout's taking shape ... looks like your having fun.

One suggestion, if I may ... You've got to get some diagonal braces on those table legs. Looks to me like one wrong / inadvertent knee-bump, and they're gonna buckle in under the table. Add some triangular plywood gussets or diagonal strapping at the top, preferrably on two different (90-deg) opposing axes.

Have fun!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm also adding a 3" plastic guard so my grandson can't run the train off the table, I don't feel like fixing stuff that gets dropped on a concrete floor!


----------



## erkenbrand

Hi Ed - the table is 4' tall. The ceiling down there is just at 7'. It's in the basement with a drop ceiling, so everything feels a bit cramped. 

TJ - I know the legs look spindly in the photos, but they are well anchored. They are multiply bolted and bracketed within the 2x6 frames. I've kicked them and drug the whole thing around without any problems. They all bend and warp in different ways because I bough the cheap lumber at Lowes. I don't think there's a straight 5" in any of it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I like the easy chair under the table, is that for wiring and taking it easy?


----------



## erkenbrand

lol. That's part of the problem with the basement setup. I had to make room for storage. The height of the table was in part dictated by that easy chair / couch thing. I wasn't allowed to get rid of it, so had to build around it. I'm still arguing for it's removal from the premises. 

So far, it's greatest use is to give the cats someplace to lay while I'm working on the layout.


----------



## erkenbrand

The weekend saw a big leap forward in the layout. I ditched some of my original plan, and revised other parts of it. One of the biggest points of improvement was taking another step out of the trestle height. I really like the way the rise displays the train, but just didn't like the speed coming back down the far side. It was getting tricky to control.

I got lucky and found the last switches I needed at our local shop. $5 for a pair of Marx that match all of my other switches. Except for the odd ball Lionel that slipped in there from a box I found at Goodwill.

I came up with the final design Friday night. When I saw it drawn out I realized I finally had it, and decided to dedicate the weekend to making it work. Track wasn't a problem. I have more than enough track to do that plus a decent second layout. The problem was all of the wiring. 

I had enough power available to run the train and accessories separately. I just needed to run a couple of hundred feet of wire to pull it all together. Good thing I like running wire. 

Here's where I started taking pictures. The track is laid out, and I've positioned the lights I want to use. I then started stubbing out the wire.



















Stubbed out wire starting to look like a crazy nest:














































I started with tying all of the lights together. They all get to share a common power point. 










And everything all wired up! Lights, switches and train going around:










The control panel so far:


----------



## erkenbrand

There's more yet to come. Now that all of the lights and switches are working, I can get into the finer details.

I have two uncoupling rails that aren't hooked up. I did stub out the wire for them. Those controls will be in front of the main transformer.

To the right of the transformer is my open expansion area. The first step will be breaking the track up into segments and turning them on / off as needed. I've been playing with electronics for years, so I found plenty of switches and indicator lights to use. I also have plenty of fiber pins to use. It's just a matter of devoting the time.

I'm going to break the segments into:
1. Main outer loop
2. Small inner loop
3. Industrial feed line to what will be my freight yard 
4. Station siding. 

My current story is - the main outer loop is my main artery carrying passenger and freight. The small inner loop is my passenger 'scenic' tour. The station siding is where the future passenger station will sit. While the industrial line is just that - I'll have some industry positioned and loading the cars.

I can't wait to get to work building the terrain.

And fixing my engine . . . but that's the topic of another thread.


----------



## tjcruiser

The layout is coming together very nicely ... the control station setup looks great. And, I'm a bit jealous of all of your searchlight towers, especially the "quad"!

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'll have to get my quad searchlight tower working, I didn't realize that's all it took here.


----------



## erkenbrand

Ok, now it's time to make everybody green. I picked up all of those light towers, including the ones on the desk beneath the table that I'm not using yet for $5 / pc. They were missing their lenses, but I found those at a train show for $4 / pc. The quad tower just needed some bulbs. 

Two of the ones not in use are single bulb towers, but the other is a quad that has a light in each corner. The problem is that it's missing the light assemblies. I'm hoping to find them in parts bins at train shows. Maybe in a couple of years it'll be up and going to.

I just need to find room in the house for another layout. Hmmm, there is some space in the attic . . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have a friend that has taken over a bedroom and closet, and he's extending to the attic that's along side the bedroom. He's in there insulating it now to extend his setup. Kids and their toys.


----------



## erkenbrand

LOL That's great. I'll be wrapping a HO set around the walls of one bedroom, and I might wrap it into the closet in there too just because I want a couple of tunnels. We'll see how that goes over.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

His rig is HO as well. I'd do that, but my 5 year old grandson is hard enough on the O gauge stuff, he's kill HO!


----------



## erkenbrand

Last night, I made a pretty big change to the layout. I totally removed the trestle, and now everything is on one level. I was really happy with the trestle, but while running the train and trying to do stuff around the table (sketch in layout updates, pretty up the wiring) I realized I was spending all of my time driving the train and not enjoying it. 

The grade was just steep enough that I had to give the engine a little more oomph to get up it, and then really cut back so it didn't jump the tracks on the corner coming back down. I could run it on my inside loop, but I was wiring up the uncoupling rails there.

So, out with the trestle! Although it will come back in the future . . . after some intensive space research I believe I can add another 4' x 4' section to the table, and maybe even get a L started. 

My wife is out of town visiting friends for the rest of the week. I don't have anything else to do after work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Time to consider DCC, it will regulate the train speed for any condition. Of course, it'll also cost you hundreds to get it all working!


----------



## erkenbrand

It's not a bad idea, but I think I'll make that step once I'm a lot further along in the layout. And once I have more than one engine to control. 

And once I find gold in the back yard . . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm digging for that gold right now.  I have a couple of TMCC capable engines, but nothing else.


----------



## erkenbrand

Currently, I'm using the reasoning that you have to figure out how it used to be done to appreciate how it can be done today. I've started mapping out my rail segments, and have isolator pins and toggle switches ready to go to get everything powered up. I also have another working transformer, and a 1033 that might start working once I get it rebuilt.

The Type R I'm using now is nice. It has 2 independent 115W sections. I'm using one to power all of the accessories, and the other for the rail. Later, I'll use both for rail sections, and one of the smaller transformers for the accessories.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think you'll find that the Type R transformer is like all the others, the load is simply split from the total capacity of the transformer. Also, I believe the Type R is a 110W total capacity transformer. I also see references to 100W Type R transformers.

eBay currently has Type R transformers of 75W, 100W, and 110W listed.


----------



## tooter

erkenbrand said:


> My wife is out of town visiting friends for the rest of the week. I don't have anything else to do after work.


This is the *perfect* time to implement layout expansion. Then when your wife comes back you can tell her it was *always* that way. 

Greg


----------



## erkenbrand

Yup, the Type R I have is 110W. I took it apart tonight, and it does split the total load. I'd read on another site I found on Google that it was two independent transformers, but that wasn't correct.

I'll post some pics of it in another thread so everybody can get a look at the guts. Mine works fine, but one of the bulbs doesn't light. I discovered it doesn't have any power going to that socket. The solder joints all tested good for continuity, but I decided to not go crazy taking it apart . . . the bulb not working doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You can read a lot of BS on the Internet, have to filter it.


----------



## Buster77

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can read a lot of BS on the Internet, have to filter it.


And don't forget to put your boots on for the deep "stuff".


----------



## erkenbrand

Usually, I have my bull**** filter on. But some still gets by every now and then. 

Now, I'm trying to find a new engine. I have one, but would like to have a second for now. This weekend is going to be a big one for layout modifications. My wife is out of town until Sunday.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There are engines for peanuts on eBay as long as you don't fixate on collector quality stuff. I bought a like-new Lionel 8633 engine for $16 shipped a couple weeks back. I already have several tenders, so it's ready to run. It's a cast body with a newer electronic E-Unit and DC drive motor, but runs great and is rock-solid. Obviously, it runs on standard A/C transformers.


----------



## erkenbrand

Nope, I'm not fixated on the collector quality stuff. I just stick with what I think looks good, and will be a solid runner. That 8633 was a great deal! I'm going to have to start keeping my eyes open on ebay.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I normally troll every day and just scan for stuff that catches my fancy. It's a crapshoot, but sometimes good stuff turns up.


----------



## k2ldc10

I'd love to find some good steam locomotives on eBay that won't break the bank. The comment above raises a question for me. I have all postwar trains and transformers, which I understand run on AC. Do I need to stay with postwar, or do some of the newer trains run on AC and if so, how do I know what to look at and what to stay away from?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There are a handful of Lionel trains that run on DC, there was a period in the 80's where they were going REALLY cheap, but nowadays all the Lionel stuff is A/C again.


----------



## k2ldc10

I guess I'll expand my searching. I'd love to find a $16 deal. Everything I look at gets bid up over $200, and I'm not willing to spend that much.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I use Gixen which is an automatic eBay sniper. Just find something you like, figure out your maximum bid, and fire and forget. If you don't get it, it went for more than you're willing to pay.


----------



## k2ldc10

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I use Gixen which is an automatic eBay sniper. Just find something you like, figure out your maximum bid, and fire and forget. If you don't get it, it went for more than you're willing to pay.


Nice. Thanks for the tip. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## erkenbrand

Now I have guardrails! When I have future incidents of derailing, we'll have it under control. 

I'd thought about running solid boards up high enough to catch everything, but then I decided I wanted something to keep stuff safe while still looking good. So, off to the shop and the scrap pile. After a little time with the table saw, band saw and belt sander I was good to go. I grabbed a handful of dowels for rails and then screwed and glued everything in place.


----------



## erkenbrand

I also found that Keystone Fire department in an old box. My mother gave it to me years ago for my collection of toys, and I just never found enough space for it. That along with that barn in the background are actually pretty much in scale too.


----------



## erkenbrand

Next up - grass! I picked up some grass mats today, and will be breaking my 3 modules up and getting each one grassed. I also decided to use cork under the tracks. I like the extra height that gives - where I grew up in Ohio there were tracks that ran through town about a block from my house. They were raised, and I'd like to stick with that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're going "whole hog" here.


----------



## erkenbrand

Yup, I'm trying to! 

When done it all needs to be portable. I'd like to be able to get it out of the basement and show it off a bit every now and then.  Not to mention we're planning on moving in a couple of years. I want to be sure this can come along too . . .


----------



## tjcruiser

Erk,

Excellent guardrail design! I like it!

I also like that old fire station ... What's the story on that ... vintage/mfr/etc. ???

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand

That fire station is an old toy. I think it's from the 50s, and would have had a fire truck and some figures with it. You can't tell from that photo, but it doesn't have a back, and the remaining garage door does go up. There's a crank to turn on the fire side that rings the fire bell inside. 

It just happened to match the O scale pretty well. I'm going to keep my eye open at yard sales, thrift stores, etc. for more stuff like that. I think my mom picked that up for $5 at a yard sale a few years ago. That's a heck of a lot less expensive than the kits, or even scratch building.


----------



## tjcruiser

$5 ?!? Wow ... good buy ... it's got a great old/weathered/vintage look.


----------



## T-Man

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There are a handful of Lionel trains that run on DC, there was a period in the 80's where they were going REALLY cheap, but nowadays all the Lionel stuff is A/C again.


This is the big Subject I deal with this often. The best way is to go through the 1-9 supplement at Lionel. Even though engines run on AC now , they have DC motors at least the four drive wheel engines do. They have the electronic e unit with the rectifier to work AC. SOme are pure DC like the 8903.

Nice thread! The layout is coming along great!


----------



## erkenbrand

The layout came apart this weekend. It's a good thing - now that I've finalized my track layout, and have all the switches operating it's time to work on the scenery.

I pulled up the track and pulled all the lights and started laying the grass mat. Once that is done I'll get the track back down on the cork roadbed. 

Before I go totally crazy with the track, I'm going to take my old Marx switches to the shop and clean them up. Some soap and water to get rid of the grime, then a couple of cans of paint to make them look good again. With a little steel wool and then some lubricant they should be back in perfect condition.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I wash all the 022 switches I get before the overhaul I do, most of them look practically new now.


----------



## rayins

Smokestack Lightning said:


> I don't know why everyone gets so much resistance from their wives as far as trains go. It's not like you are starting a meth lab down there


I guess I am one who is greatly blessed, my wife encourages me with my trains. I figure she would rather see me in the basement at home than sitting in the tavern, come to think of it , me too. I sometimes fear taking her along when I want to buy some train or accessory, she would have me buy much more than I desire to buy.
Ray


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

My wife is amused by the closet full of train stuff, I guess she hasn't seen the other closet.


----------



## erkenbrand

My wife just shakes her head when she sees what's happened to the basement. She likes that I'm home and not out raising a ruckus. She's even going to head to Springfield, MA with me for the Amherst Model Train Show. She might not go to the show itself, but she'll come along for the weekend.


----------



## erkenbrand

I completed laying the grass mat tonight. I also modified the table. If you've seen the earlier photos, you'll see I removed all of the center legs. I tied everything together with 2x4 rails. The layout remains modular so I will be able to move it in the future.

One thing that bugs me is the blue edge. I'm debating cutting strips of mat and gluing them up. Maybe just paint it? Suggestions?


----------



## rayins

erkenbrand said:


> I completed laying the grass mat tonight. I also modified the table. If you've seen the earlier photos, you'll see I removed all of the center legs. I tied everything together with 2x4 rails. The layout remains modular so I will be able to move it in the future.
> 
> One thing that bugs me is the blue edge. I'm debating cutting strips of mat and gluing them up. Maybe just paint it? Suggestions?


Yea, why not paint the edge or are you not planning to paint the 2 by 4s?
Ray


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You could also add a fascia to the side of the table to cover everything.


----------



## erkenbrand

I'm debating between the paint / fascia options. I am planning on staining all of the wood when I'm done. I'm considering ripping some lumber to a 1x4 and then using the shaper to give a little flare to the edges and using that to cover it. That with some dark stain over everything should look OK. Hmmmm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You must be a real woodworking guy.  I have the usual tools, but not a shaper. I normally use my router table to do edges. 

What do you think of the foam base, is that worthwhile considering for my upcoming layout?


----------



## erkenbrand

So far I love the foam base. It's really easy to work with, and has plenty of strength for the weight of the layout. I did run a center beam in each table top to ensure the rigidity of the structure.

It makes punching holes for all of the wires very easy, nailing down the track is a breeze. The only drawback I've found so far is that gluing anything to the foam doesn't work very well. Not that it's a huge drawback, but it is a consideration.

Also, attaching the foam to the table framework isn't a simple process. Obviously, nails and screws will pull right through, so what I did was to build stops around the frame so the foam can't slide. The guardrails double as stops. These stops are also tightly fit to the foam so they work somewhat as clamps as well. So far the foam has been locked into place without any problems.

I just hope it keeps working out as well as it has.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm leaning to some plywood for my base. I might put foam on top, but I think I want real structure. I'm going to have to figure out the drop-out panels as well.


----------



## erkenbrand

I'd probably have a plywood base if I had a car big enough to carry the plywood. 

It was easy to cut the boards and foam down to sizes that would easily fit in my little Focus. I haven't regretted not using the the plywood yet. I'll definitely let you know if I do.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm the cautious type when it comes to building stuff like this. I'll probably use 1/2" plywood if I decide to go with foam on the top.


----------



## erkenbrand

I cleaned up all of the switches this weekend, and gave them each a good coat of paint. They really benefited from the cleaning and I'm much happier with how they look now.


----------



## erkenbrand

Now that those are done and the grass mat is all laid, I got all the track back down, and got a good start on the cork roadbed. I'm not done with the cork yet, but I'll get it all finished later this week.

And then it will be time to get all the wire re-run and cleaned up.


----------



## erkenbrand

The past few days have brought some interesting changes. First, I finished roughing in all the cork. I need to go back through and trim the edges, but it's looking pretty good.

The next change is the switches. I picked up 5 Lionel 1121s from Flyernut today. They're all in fantastic shape, and look beautiful. I swapped out all of my Marx and really rough Marx switches. In the end I have 2 really nice Marx switches left in the layout.

Also, from Flyernut I got a really nice log loader. So, I set up my lights, the loader, my firehouse and barn. Earlier this week I found two street lights at an antique store. I'm starting to see the overall layout coming together.

Tomorrow, I'm getting back into rewiring everything. That includes wiring the 1121s for auto-switching. Should make for a fun day.


----------



## NIMT

You can use latex caulking for "gluing" to foam or they sell a glue in a caulking tube for Foam. Hope this helps if not now maybe in the future.


----------



## tjcruiser

Erk,

I really like the simple, traditional, toylike feel of this layout. Nice work.

When are we gonna see that quad light tower glow? I'm waiting with anticipation!!!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Erk,
> 
> I really like the simple, traditional, toylike feel of this layout. Nice work.
> 
> When are we gonna see that quad light tower glow? I'm waiting with anticipation!!!
> 
> TJ


See the first post in this thread for some lights.


----------



## erkenbrand

I hope by the end of the day today to have all of the wiring redone. I had everything working, then took it down to lay the grass mat, the cork and clean up all of the track. I also really needed to clean up the wiring beneath the table. The big bundles down there are very attractive to a certain cat who loves to chew through wires.


----------



## flyernut

Hey, it looks good!!! I'm glad the switches worked out for you.It looks like there's going to be a lot of action on your layout. That's good, as sometimes it can get boring. I change mine once a year, but the change is very subtle.


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> See the first post in this thread for some lights.


Oh, yeah ... thanks for the reminder, Ed.

Pant ... pant ... drool ... drool ...

I really like that quad ...

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand

Some day I hope to get my other quad working. It's the Lionel quad with a light in each corner. The problem is that each of the light assemblies is missing. The brackets are still there, but the housings are gone.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You can "fake it" for the light sockets, I bought 50 screw in sockets on eBay for $10, they're nice gold ones. Here it is for $15, but the same things come by for $10 if you're patient: http://cgi.ebay.com/50-E14-Light-Bu...500305?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c157b8311


----------



## erkenbrand

Thanks for the tip. I might give that a try. I'm really hoping to get the right lamp assembly so it directs the light properly. Here's the quad tower I have, but the one in the pics has the right lights:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110633091184

Mine doesn't have the and of the light assemblies. Just the upright arms for each corner. I'll try to get some pics later today and post them so you can see what I mean.

Those gold sockets might work as a stand in if I can figure out how to get them mounted to the uprights.

Hmmm . . . but, first, wiring!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You may have to get "creative" with the mounting. 

Let me know if you want a few of the sockets, I have a lifetime supply.


----------



## erkenbrand

Here's the top of the light:










John - I'll let you know in a couple of weeks. I'm heading to the show in Springfield, MA at the end of the month, and I'm hoping to find the missing bits there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Let me know, I'll ship them to you for the price of the postage, probably only a couple of bucks. 

Have you tried the parts vendors for these parts?


----------



## erkenbrand

I broke out the rest of my beacon lights today and lined them up. I was saving 2 for a future expansion, but decided to say 'what the heck' and added them today. 

I finished all the wiring for the switches - minus the controllers that I don't have yet. I was even able to make it all neat, and cat safe, by adding split loom over everything. 

I didn't quite finish the wiring of all of the lights. I only made it about half way through them. To my dismay, I discovered the Lionel street light I found doesn't have any guts. It's just a really pretty shell. Time to fight a socket, etc. for it now.


----------



## erkenbrand

Nope, I haven't tried the parts vendors yet. I've been building a list of parts I need before making my next order. I'm not in a huge rush to make it work.

My list so far: Lamps for the tower; socket for the street light post; 2 red / 2 green lenses for an 1121 switch I found at Goodwill; controller for the log loader; momentary switch for one piece of uncoupling track; belt for log loader . . . I think that's about it for now.

I'll keep adding before the show. If I can't find it there, I'll see what Jeff can provide.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I also have some of the red and green lenses for those old switches. 

The log loader "controller" is just a switch, it's either on or off. The uncoupling track loaders are readily available.

Oh, the Train Tender has belts for that log loader for $4.


----------



## Big Ed

Why did you choose just the foam for a base?
I thought maybe you were going to carve in a river or something, but I see that you covered it with the grass mat.

The cat eating your layout!
I would put it on a leash.


----------



## flyernut

Lookin good!! Keep those pix coming.. The "nut" loves pix...


----------



## erkenbrand

Yup, I'm going to carve a lake and a river later. I have the small loop that will wrap around the future lake. That's where my excursion train will run. 

I like foam because it's plenty strong and makes punching holes for wire easy. I haven't had any problems with the strength. One of the biggest challenges I have is hauling building materials. It's really hard to fit plywood in my Focus, but foam I can hack into smaller chunks and then glue back together.

I have some switches to use for controllers. But, John, those lenses and lamp sockets are tempting. I'd like to discuss that a bit more.


----------



## flyernut

erkenbrand said:


> Yup, I'm going to carve a lake and a river later. I have the small loop that will wrap around the future lake. That's where my excursion train will run.
> 
> I like foam because it's plenty strong and makes punching holes for wire easy. I haven't had any problems with the strength. One of the biggest challenges I have is hauling building materials. It's really hard to fit plywood in my Focus, but foam I can hack into smaller chunks and then glue back together.
> 
> I have some switches to use for controllers. But, John, those lenses and lamp sockets are tempting. I'd like to discuss that a bit more.


If you need some hauling done, and it's not too far, give me a call. You can fill my truck up with wood, trains, etc.... I like trains!!


----------



## erkenbrand

Thanks! I might just take you up on that. 

It's been rough since I sold my truck. The really hard part - I have a full woodshop and used to build furniture, etc. I'm in the market for a small pickup or van so I can start hauling lumber again! Just need to save some money for the next month or so . . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Funny thing, I'm looking for a pickup as well. I want one with the club cab so it will carry more passengers than a standard pickup, kind of a "car/pickup".


----------



## Big Ed

erkenbrand said:


> Yup, I'm going to carve a lake and a river later. I have the small loop that will wrap around the future lake. That's where my excursion train will run.
> 
> I like foam because it's plenty strong and makes punching holes for wire easy. I haven't had any problems with the strength. One of the biggest challenges I have is hauling building materials. It's really hard to fit plywood in my Focus, but foam I can hack into smaller chunks and then glue back together.
> 
> I have some switches to use for controllers. But, John, those lenses and lamp sockets are tempting. I'd like to discuss that a bit more.




OK I was just wondering.

You mean you don't want to do this?








:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Now THAT's funny!!!


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Now THAT's funny!!!



My sister came to my Moms house one time from 50 miles away. Her little car almost looked like that but without the stuff on top. 

She worked at a garden center and a truck delivered bags of top soil. A bunch were damaged and she got them "dirt" cheap.

She had around 100 bags inside her little car. Trunk,backseat, passenger seat they were all over! What are they 50 lbs a bag? She must have had at least 21/2 tons of it!
I don't know how she did not get pulled over.:laugh:


----------



## erkenbrand

LOL! I would have loved to see that.


----------



## TimTheTrainMan

Smokestack Lightning said:


> I don't know why everyone gets so much resistance from their wives as far as trains go. It's not like you are starting a meth lab down there


http://catalog.fborfw.com/strips/90/FB052990.GIF
http://catalog.fborfw.com/strips/86/FB052386.GIF


----------



## erkenbrand

The past couple of days have brought along some more advances. I finally finished getting all of the lights wired up, and got the track straightened out with all of the new switches. I even did a couple of laps with an engine last night. 

There's still quite a bit to be done. I set up a couple of the 1121 switches to auto-switch (there's a how-to coming in another thread for that). I still have a couple of more of those to do.

I also need to get controllers in place for all of the switches. There's just a big bundle of wires hanging under the control center end of my table right now. I'll get the switches and uncoupling rails all hooked up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You have enough lights to see what you're doing?


----------



## flyernut

How are the switches performing Ryan??


----------



## erkenbrand

Yup, I think I have just about enough lights. I figure I'll just use all of the ones I have. And since I bought them for $5 / pc at Goodwill, I have plenty to light the layout pretty well. 

The switches are working really well! I've been wiring the ones that matter for auto-switching, and just wrote a how-to article for that. I really like the way they look in my layout.


----------



## flyernut

erkenbrand said:


> Yup, I think I have just about enough lights. I figure I'll just use all of the ones I have. And since I bought them for $5 / pc at Goodwill, I have plenty to light the layout pretty well.
> 
> The switches are working really well! I've been wiring the ones that matter for auto-switching, and just wrote a how-to article for that. I really like the way they look in my layout.


Glad to hear!! Your layout is progressing nicely!! It looks great!!


----------



## erkenbrand

Tonight, I finished the switch wiring, at least until my controllers show up. And the lighting is working. I could have moved on to isolating track segments and getting switches setup, but it was time to just run a train! 



















All of the auto switching worked like a champ, and made running it much more stress free.


----------



## erkenbrand

One thing I did learn tonight - it's time to start using multiple transformers. With the lights, switches and engine all pulling power, the old Type R was definitely showing the strain. I have 4 others, it's just a matter of using them.


----------



## flyernut

erkenbrand said:


> One thing I did learn tonight - it's time to start using multiple transformers. With the lights, switches and engine all pulling power, the old Type R was definitely showing the strain. I have 4 others, it's just a matter of using them.


Get yourself a ZW... That loco looks familiar. Same one in your avatar??.. I have a VW that's at the shop right now, but it's a nice transformer. A little brother to the ZW at 150 watts. What I'm doing right now is using a dual control ho transformer to power all my switches. The single transformer I use just power the locos.


----------



## erkenbrand

Yup, that loco is the 2026, and is also my avatar. I have a 2018 I'm restoring too.

I have a smaller transformer (I can't remember the model right now) that's going to take over duty on the lights. I have a couple of others including a 1033 that will be doing duty on the other accessories.

I'm hoping to find a VW or ZW soon to use for my motive power. It's going to be really important when I expand the layout to another table segment, and probably a 'L' on the back wall. Once I get the storage shelving re-located to a high WAF (Wife Approval Factor) location.


----------



## flyernut

erkenbrand said:


> Yup, that loco is the 2026, and is also my avatar. I have a 2018 I'm restoring too.
> 
> I have a smaller transformer (I can't remember the model right now) that's going to take over duty on the lights. I have a couple of others including a 1033 that will be doing duty on the other accessories.
> 
> I'm hoping to find a VW or ZW soon to use for my motive power. It's going to be really important when I expand the layout to another table segment, and probably a 'L' on the back wall. Once I get the storage shelving re-located to a high WAF (Wife Approval Factor) location.


You're in luck!! There's a nice VW on craigslist, along with a couple of other transformers. Check them, and they're cheap!!!! Just type in Lionel on the search space.


----------



## erkenbrand

Hmm, I've been considering those. It's just in that magic time between paychecks.


----------



## Dave Sams

FWIW

Radio Shack has a 3A 12.6v transformer which will power a lot of things.

I have 2 on my layout. I only have one light powered by each transformer. That way, I know it is working.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have a whole box of transformers, including three or four 12V 4A ones from long ago projects. I've been thinking of using them for accessories.


----------



## Dave Sams

I'd rather load up a 12v Radio Shack transformer, than a 60 year old classic.

An in-line fuse wouldn't hurt.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Dave Sams said:


> I'd rather load up a 12v Radio Shack transformer, than a 60 year old classic.
> 
> An in-line fuse wouldn't hurt.


Transformers really don't go bad, so my 30 year old transformers are likely as good as new.


----------



## flyernut

My VW, finally, has a short. After what, some 50-60 yrs?? I'll stick with the old reliable's....There's really nothing to go bad on them, except the rollers and cord. I know nothing about transformers, but I like the older ones.They're cheap to repair, if needed, and parts are available.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ryan, I just knew I should have charged more for those switches. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Lionel-...418061?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3cb453a3cd

Just remember, you owe me.


----------



## Dave Sams

I'm the boss of my RR boys.

My system has worked well for me for years.

Yours for you.


My layout won't ever interchange and most who view it, wouldn't know a something or other from a whatchamacallit.


----------



## servoguy

IMHO, the KW is the best bargain. 190 watts, 2 controls. I have 4 of them, a ZW, and a type V.

Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

servoguy said:


> IMHO, the KW is the best bargain. 190 watts, 2 controls. I have 4 of them, a ZW, and a type V.
> 
> Bruce Baker


Got any sources for another KW or two? The ones on eBay have been going for too much money lately, I'm still looking for another $40 one. They're going for twice that now.


----------



## erkenbrand

This weekend saw a couple of more big changes in the layout. I isolated my track segments, and built the switch box for each. Now, I can have engines sitting on the sidings and branches. Makes everything look a lot more exciting. 

I also brought out my Jefferson transformer, and it now powers the lights and accessories.


----------



## Dave Sams

I have to admit, the KW's look really cool.

But you can buy quite a few 1033's for the same price as one KW. The current sellers are quite proud of them!


----------



## flyernut

I'm jealous!!! You've done a lot of good things here.. I couldn't even imagine trying to wire up those switches, etc. Looks like I'll be heading over to your place for help, lol.. Again, NICE!! One thing your layout has done for me is LIGHTING!! If you noticed when you came over, I have only 1 light tower, that doesn't work. I fixed that, but I need to wire it, no biggee. But I do need some more lights, and I'm looking at some on ebay right now...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're racing ahead, great job. 

Is that box with the switches and lights the track segment power? I see an O-scale switch controller laying on it's side in the background, are you leaving O27 and moving to O31?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Dave Sams said:


> I have to admit, the KW's look really cool.
> 
> But you can buy quite a few 1033's for the same price as one KW. The current sellers are quite proud of them!


I got mine for $40 on eBay, it's in great shape. It's only issue is a little paint on the baseplate, not a problem. I picked up a ZW for $120, it had a rusty baseplate. I removed it, stripped it, and painted it black, looks great. 

I have four 1033's, great little transformer, they're going to power accessories. Since I'm going TMCC/Legacy, I'll be using fixed voltage sources for the main tracks.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I got mine for $40 on eBay, it's in great shape. It's only issue is a little paint on the baseplate, not a problem. I picked up a ZW for $120, it had a rusty baseplate. I removed it, stripped it, and painted it black, looks great.
> 
> I have four 1033's, great little transformer, they're going to power accessories. Since I'm going TMCC/Legacy, I'll be using fixed voltage sources for the main tracks.


You guys are light-years ahead of me in terms of power. Now with my VW gone, and no money to replace, all I have are 2 8b's and a RW, plus 2 dual HO controllers..Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I have several Powerhouse supplies as well, they're the fixed voltage ones for TMCC. I may get a couple more to supply all the track segments.


----------



## servoguy

I think you have to wait for a KW that is not in perfect condition to get it for a good price. If it is NIB with a good power cord, it is going to go for about $80. I put power cords on all of mine ($1 at Home Depot) and put rollers in one. I put diodes in them because the copper oxide rectifiers were either missing or no good. I soldered the connections in one of them because the meter was showing a high resistance. I lubed the whistle controller which made the handle easier to turn. I had to repair the whistle controller mechanism on one of them as a piece was broken. Fortunately, the broken piece was in the transformer. 

I agree that a brace of 1033s might be the best option. I have bought them for $5 needing a power cord. 90 watts with a whistle controller and direction control is a good bargain. Only problem with them is the voltage output is only 16 volts which requires you to keep your engines and cars well oiled. 

Bruce Baker


----------



## tjcruiser

Erk,

Excellent job on that switch control box. Is that made with Radio Shack like components? Housing, toggle switches, etc.?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand

Thanks, TJ! 

Yup, it's mostly Radio Shack parts. I had a bunch floating around my shop from past projects. The project box and switches were from Radio Shack. The red lights are probably 20 year old Lafayette parts from a box of random bits. The green light is from Radio Shack. The distribution blocks were from an electric organ I stripped for parts, but you can easily find those at Radio Shack or someplace too.


----------



## Dave Sams

That's what I call progress!

Looks great.

Best of all, it looks like you are having fun.

But, you need more lights! I must have close to 100. With them all on, and the lights out, it is like a different layout.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## erkenbrand

Thanks, Dave!

I have another Lionel 4 light floodlight that I'll be adding in. It's missing some parts right now and needs restored. 

I'm also going to get that other lamp post working, and I'll be adding lights inside the buildings. Once I get some more scenery in place there will be some more lights added for each of those as well. 

Do you have some pics of your layout posted? I'd like to see it.

Thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

servoguy said:


> I think you have to wait for a KW that is not in perfect condition to get it for a good price.


I don't even stop at the ones that are perfect and/or in the original box, I know those aren't going to be cheap. There haven't been any lately that are in a reasonable range.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

erkenbrand said:


> Thanks, Dave!
> 
> I have another Lionel 4 light floodlight that I'll be adding in. It's missing some parts right now and needs restored.


That's what those sockets are for.


----------



## erkenbrand

Yup, and I think the fire department will look good with some light in it too.


----------



## servoguy

erkenbrand, how are you controlling the lamps on your switch box?

BB


----------



## erkenbrand

I'm not controlling the lamps from the switch box. That only controls track segments.

The lamps are being run directly from the Jefferson transformer.

You can see it in this photo. The distribution block to the left of the transformer has two wires coming from beneath the board. Those are the ones that run to the lamps.


----------



## servoguy

Are you using momentary switches? Or do you have the switch motor coils powered all the time? 

BB


----------



## erkenbrand

The 1121 switches pick up their power from the track, so they are always on when the track is powered. The two Marx switches are powered from the transformer, so I have those running from the Jefferson transformer as well.


----------



## servoguy

It appears that the switches in your switch box are not momentary switches. If the switches are not momentary switches, you are likely going to overheat the coils in the switch motors. The coils are not designed to be powered continuously.

BB


----------



## erkenbrand

Oh, I think I see the misunderstanding. The switch box just turns on / off different track segments. For instance, the first switch supplies power to my big outer loop. The next switch supplies power to the factory branch, the third switch to the small loop, and the fourth to the sideline in front of the fire department.

I don't have controllers for the track switches yet. Those are in the mail from Gunrunnerjohn, and should be there today. So, the switch motors aren't on all of the time. Currently, to actually use a turnout switch I have to go to it with a jumper wire.


----------



## Dave Sams

FWIW

I use 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/150-215

to control my sections and 

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/71-4112-250.pdf

to connect the power. With the lights on the segment, I can tell which is on or off.


----------



## erkenbrand

I'd looked at those as well. But, since I already had most of the parts to make my own switch box I decided to put one together. The lights on my box show me which track segment has power. 

I do have one of the Lionel lighted clip-ons. I'll probably get some more just because I'm addicted to having as many lights as possible on the layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Your switches & controllers are out for delivery according to the USPS.


----------



## erkenbrand

I'm looking forward to getting them in. I've reserved space on the control panel for the controllers. Being able to control the switches is going to be awesome.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It is nice to be able to control all the elements of the environment.


----------



## servoguy

gunrunnerjohn,
Does controlling the environment include painting the room?
BB


----------



## erkenbrand

I have to say that I do feel a room painting coming on. I usually do everything I can to avoid that, but I might just have to now. I've left enough room between the wall and layout to be able to comfortably paint behind it.

Between that and moving those shelves, the train room should start looking pretty good.

I just need to get more motivated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

servoguy said:


> gunrunnerjohn,
> Does controlling the environment include painting the room?
> BB


It does to my wife!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

erkenbrand said:


> I just need to get more motivated.


I think my "motivation" is I don't get to start on the platform before the room is done!


----------



## erkenbrand

Using one of the sockets from Gunrunnerjohn, I got the other lamp post working tonight. It took a bit of finagling, but the fire department looks much better with lights on both sides.

I also dug out my old Lionel railroad map and hung it behind the layout. It improves the overall feel of the layout. I've had that for about 20 years now, and it feels good to have it hanging again.


----------



## erkenbrand

The monster is getting ready to attack . . .










And she's taking on the beacon tower!


----------



## servoguy

Looks like the crosshead on your 2018 is hanging a little low.

BB


----------



## erkenbrand

It is. The screw decided to vacate the machine. I don't have one in the parts bin, so the 2018 is just parked for now, waiting for repair. I'll probably pick one up this weekend so I can get it going again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ask the cat where the screw is, that's where it went.


----------



## erkenbrand

Last night was another big night for the layout. I completed cleaning up the switches and controllers I got from Gunrunnerjohn. With a little soap and water, some light oiling and some new wire the controllers work as good as new. 

They're now each wired into the layout, and I can now operate all of my switches from the control panel. That made for a nice, relaxing hour of running the train without having to run around with a jumper wire to set the switches.

Next up, I have finish wiring up my uncoupler rails, and get some control in place for the log loader. That's going to have to wait until next week since I'll be at the train show in Springfield, MA this weekend.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Glad to hear the controllers were all good, I didn't even open those, since I was buying the lot for something else.  The one was actually tested, the others were just "surplus". 

Uncoupling is always tricky, trying to locate the uncoupling track in the right location. I love the electrocouplers on TMCC engines, but what we need is the same thing on every car! The cost would be in the stratosphere, but think of the realism.


----------



## erkenbrand

Yup, they were all good. After rewiring them and doing some internal polishing and tweaking they worked perfectly. It would be pretty hard to really break those in any significant way.

One thing I did notice that was interesting - although each of those is the same part number and externally the same, each one was built differently. 3 controllers, 3 different ways to construct them. Operationally they are all the same, but how they get the job does varies. 

At a later date I'll get photos of the guts of each for a comparison.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've seen that with the 022 controllers as well, apparently during the long production run, things get changed. I've lost count of the subtle variations in construction I've seen.


----------



## flyernut

Aha!! No ISO 9000 rules apply here!!


----------



## servoguy

I have found wiring errors in the 022 switches. The details are in my long post on restoring the 022 switches.
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I found one wiring error, the constant voltage plug was mis-wired. I got one that someone had cut all the wires out, don't know what that was all about! One of these days, I have to rewire it and see if it work, coils appear good, and the mechanics are sound.


----------



## servoguy

The 022 switches are hard to kill. I found several with the constant voltage plug miswired.
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sometimes it's a little tricky getting the mechanics working properly, but usually they fall into place pretty quickly.


----------



## erkenbrand

Yup, I still have one switch that's being finicky. It drops into one position with no problem, but switching back sometimes gets hung up. If I give it a quick smack, it works just fine. Good thing it's right in front of the control panel and easy to reach.

A little fine tuning left to do on that one.


----------



## erkenbrand

Here's a photo of the control panel as it is now:










I need to get remote control track and uncoupler track controls added. And I need more lights!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, you at least need to run the ones you have on!


----------



## Big Ed

Dave Sams said:


> That's what I call progress!
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Best of all, it looks like you are having fun.
> 
> But, you need more lights! I must have close to 100. With them all on, and the lights out, it is like a different layout.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



I would like to see that too. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Dave Sams

Didn't do anything on the layout over the weekend?



My layout was dormant for 15 years. It has been reborn! I determined the selection of hobby shops in our area isn't what it once was. I guess the 'net hurt them too much.


----------



## erkenbrand

Nope, not this weekend. We drove 300 miles to Springfield, MA to attend the Amherst Model Railroad Show. It was an awesome show. I scored some great deals for layout additions, and came away with a lot of new ideas for improving the layout.

You can see some of the photos of the show in another thread I have going: 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5890


----------



## erkenbrand

Last night, I incorporated a bunch of the stuff I picked up at the show this weekend. So far I haven't made any of it permanent. It's all just temporary so I can think about it for a bit and see if it needs to change some more. 

One thing that I did find annoying - at the show I purchased a Plasticville Suburban Station and Freight Platform. The Freight Platform is great and went together quickly, but not so with the Station. It turns out that in the original Station box is the New England Ranch house . . . and it's missing a couple of pieces. And there are a couple of extra pieces that don't belong to either the house or station. 

So, the hunt is on for a station again. Maybe I'll get lucky and find a Noma some day. 

I've also decided that the land within the small loop is going to be a pond within a park. Some of the lamp posts I picked up are going to light the park. I need to get to work on carving out the pond and creek that supplies it, and then starting adding some terrain and trees.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks good, but I see the lights still aren't working.


----------



## erkenbrand

Next time, I'll take a picture with the lights on. 

I don't have the new lamp posts working yet. I did use one of the lamp sockets and added a light inside the Fire Department. I picked up a few red 12V bulbs at the train show, and used one of those. It looks pretty good. That closed door is translucent. Too bad I don't have the other door . . . I'm going to try to make one on some transparency plastic. Using the other as the template I might be able to photocopy it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Let me know if you need a few more light sockets.


----------



## erkenbrand

I'm going to add lights to the barn, station, house, and maybe a couple of others for backdrop lighting. I might need a couple of others in the future.

I have enough lights on the layout now that I almost don't need the overhead room lights.


----------



## tjcruiser

Speaking of which (and sorry to stick my nose in too far, perhaps), but you might want to fix those drop-in ceiling tiles before your layout gets too filled with accessories that are permanently mounted, etc. Easier to work on the ceiling now, while you can move things out of the way for access.

I'd hate to see you posting a "crunch story" at some point!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand

You can stick your nose in as much as you want, TJ. That's why I post those pics. 

You'd be surprised at just how sturdy those panels are. 

All the damage and missing panels are from our cats who like to get up in the ceiling and walk around. The weak panels gave way a year ago, and the others seem to be holding up . . . . so far. We have 3 cats, two of whom get up in the ceiling. When I'm working on the layout they watch from the missing panel areas.

Part of my 'To Do' list is block their access to the ceiling. Once that is done I'm going to mount better lighting than the fluorescent fixtures we currently have, and fix the remaining tiles. In my dream world I'd just take out the entire drop ceiling, but that doesn't meet with approval from the boss.


----------



## flyernut

erkenbrand said:


> You can stick your nose in as much as you want, TJ. That's why I post those pics.
> 
> You'd be surprised at just how sturdy those panels are.
> 
> All the damage and missing panels are from our cats who like to get up in the ceiling and walk around. The weak panels gave way a year ago, and the others seem to be holding up . . . . so far. We have 3 cats, two of whom get up in the ceiling. When I'm working on the layout they watch from the missing panel areas.
> 
> Part of my 'To Do' list is block their access to the ceiling. Once that is done I'm going to mount better lighting than the fluorescent fixtures we currently have, and fix the remaining tiles. In my dream world I'd just take out the entire drop ceiling, but that doesn't meet with approval from the boss.


I took out my entire drop ceiling a few years ago. And nice pix on the trip!!


----------



## Dave Sams

Nice pictures, and nice progress.

I suppose it is possible, but I don't think you can have too many lights.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm going to have buy more lights, I have a four light tower and a couple of beacons. I do have a ton of street lights and the like.


----------



## tjcruiser

Too funny ...

I've heard of mice crawling around in the ceiling, but never cats!

I guess you DON'T have any mice in your ceilings, though!!!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Next the cats will be catch rides on the trains.

The far corner of the layout in this picture does not look to sturdy?
What is that holding up the corner a 1x2?

Maybe it is just the picture. Remember the more you add the more weight is going to be put on the table.

I wouldn't want to see it crash.

This picture far right hand corner.


----------



## erkenbrand

The picture accentuates the problem. It's not really as bad as it looks. 

That's a 2x4 back there, and I can sit on the table without any problems, and I add a good 250# to it.


----------



## erkenbrand

More lights! My order of bulbs and Lamp Post parts came in from Jeff today. Although I still have a couple of more to add, here's how it stands now.

I also have parts coming to complete the 494 towers, so this will be happily rotating soon. 

I'm looking forward to getting all of the lights in place so I can get on with finishing the log loader repair. The replacement belt came with today's order from Jeff as well.

Then, it's time to start carving the lake and stream so the park / excursion area starts coming to life. 

I'm really happy with the red light in the fire department. I'm making new, translucent doors for it patterned from the remaining original.


----------



## tjcruiser

Erk,

I agree ... that fire station looks great ... a fabulous vintage toy feel, well suited to your layout theme. A great "Mom" score, if I recall. Are you thinking of automating (motorize) the fire bell, by chance? Would be pretty cool!

Glad to hear that Jeff pulled through with all of your parts. I received another order from him the other day ... the guy is very organized / efficient.

Happy fiddling,

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand

Thanks, TJ!

I hadn't considered automating the bell, but that's a great idea. Currently, you just turn a dowel rod that trips a hammer to knock the bell. It should be pretty easy to motorize that. Just a small motor, pulley and belt. Or a direct motor on the hammer trip. Hmm. 

I talked with Jeff again last night about parts for my 494 towers. And now I have some more parts coming, and I got some great advice from him on how to make a quick repair on my eunit with the loose lever. 

He has the tools to fix it, and for very little money I could send it to him and he'd fix it right. During our conversation, he suggested that I just get some cardboard about the thickness of a matchbook cover and wedge it between the fiberboard and eunit body. 

I've seen T-man's tap measure spring repair too. I think I'll try both and see which works better.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's what I'm talking about, light up the room!


----------



## flyernut

Lighting looks great Ryan..You've inspired me to add lighting to my layout as well.I've bought 2 new light towers, one of them being a rotating aircraft beacon,and I picked up 3 Marx towers, all needing work but complete. I've got 2 of them working and affixed to the layout, and I'm waiting for the third.


----------



## erkenbrand

I'm starting to run out of space on my layout. With all of the lights there isn't much room left for buildings. 

I really like the life the lights add. I have a couple of towers and lamp posts that I'm going to save for the future expansion.


----------



## flyernut

I'm going to add some lighting to my plasticville houses. I've been looking around for something, any suggestions?


----------



## erkenbrand

I started using lamps sockets Gunrunnerjohn sent me, and 14V bulbs. You want to be sure to not get the bulb to close to any walls / floors. It will melt the plastic. So far, I've had good luck using solid core wire to support the bulb at a good height and tape to position it correctly and hold it in place.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I see lots of melted accessories that have ignored that advice. 

FWIW, I used my second batch of those fixing a bunch of switch controls. I got a handful of switch controls that are apparently O27 controls, but they had a case with holes for bulbs, but no bulb sockets! Of course, since the design of the 022 and O27 switch control is the same sans the sockets, I just soldered the light sockets into the controls and instant 022 switch controls!


----------



## erkenbrand

I think I'm going to have to break down and just order a bunch of those. I can see all sorts of places I want to add lights, and being able to add colored bulbs just makes it that much better.

I'm also going to pick up some small ones - along the lines of Christmas tree lights to add to my freight platform and other exterior accessories that could use some highlighting.


----------



## servoguy

I have tightened up E unit control levers using nothing more than a pair of pliers. With the E unit removed from the motor, I turn the lever to a point where the arm that contacts the rivet is in a position where I can grab it with a pair of pliers. I then gently bend it so that it has more contact pressure when it is in contact with the rivet. When you bend it, twist the pliers so you minimize the load on the rivet that holds the lever. So far, I haven't broken anything doing this.

BB


----------



## tjcruiser

erkenbrand said:


> ... how to make a quick repair on my eunit with the loose lever.
> 
> [Jeff] suggested that I just get some cardboard about the thickness of a matchbook cover and wedge it between the fiberboard and eunit body.
> 
> I've seen T-man's tap measure spring repair too. I think I'll try both and see which works better.


Just yesterday, I followed T-Man's suggestion to fix (tighten) a loose e-unit lever on my 258 motor. I didn't have a tape measure spring, so I made a very thin shim wedge out of a single edge razor blade.  I had to be carefull cutting it down with a Dremel grinder, but the blade thickness and stiffness served as a good wedge. Lever is much tighter now.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You might consider smaller bulbs and dipping them into clear acrylic paint, much cheaper than colored bulbs. I'm still trying to score one of those 1,000 grain-of-wheat batches, I'll have some surplus if I do. 

I think I'd be tempted to use my rivet tool to tighten the rivets on the E-unit if I was doing this.


----------



## servoguy

The problem that I have seen is not the rivet being loose, but rather the circuit card warps and so the lever doesn't make good contact with the rivet that is connected to the E unit coil. That is why I chose to bend the lever.
BB


----------



## erkenbrand

For a quick fix I'm going to try the cardboard. I don't have a rivet tool that will work with these. I've been tempted to buy one, but just haven't been able to justify it yet.


----------



## tjcruiser

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think I'd be tempted to use my rivet tool to tighten the rivets on the E-unit if I was doing this.


Yeah, but that's not so easy to do and access without removing the upper cover of the e-unit away from the solenoid coil, right ??? The coil just kisses the back side of the rivet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Yeah, but that's not so easy to do and access without removing the upper cover of the e-unit away from the solenoid coil, right ??? The coil just kisses the back side of the rivet.


Good thing I'm into electronic controls, I have a good soldering iron!


----------



## servoguy

TJ, I was wondering how they were going to use a rivet tool to tighten up the rivet. The rivet isn't accessible. That is why I chose to bend the arm. Quick and easy.
BB


----------



## servoguy

I just checked the E unit on a 2023 that I have. I bent the arm about 35 years ago and it is still nice and tight. 
BB


----------



## erkenbrand

I've already had the eunit completely stripped down - including coil out. It's not really that hard to pull apart. The biggest challenge being getting the frame around the coil to open up, and that just takes some levering with a screwdriver and maybe a touch with a dremel to knock down the peened out tabs.

Once you're there you can knock out the rivet currently holding everything together, or place a small piece of steel behind the rivet to allow you to try to peen it out a bit to tighten it. 

Or just send the whole thing to Jeff and have him use the Lionel tools and fix it right.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Once it's apart, I have the tools to tighten or replace the rivet. Actually, on the one I'm looking at, it's really a eyelet rather than a rivet.


----------



## erkenbrand

Tonight, I finally broke down and took everybody's advice. I revamped the structure of the table I built for my layout. I've gone in the other direction with the legs. No longer do they look flimsy! 

Not only are they now pairs of 2x6's, but I also have levelers in each corner. That's right, I can actually level the whole layout no matter what room I have it in. 

Tomorrow, I can get back into the nitty gritty!


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice legs! Big Ed is gonna have some sweet dreams tonight! 

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand

Thanks, TJ. I like to make Big Ed's dreams sweet.


----------



## Dave Sams

Nice legs!


I too was wondering about your structure, but kept mum.

The most important thing, Are you having FUN?

It looks like it.

Our grandchildren are coming over today, we'll be having fun fur sure.


----------



## erkenbrand

Yup, I'm having all sorts of fun. 

This weekend is being devoted to lots of train time. My wife is out of town visiting friends of hers in NYC, so I'm going to devote as much time as I can to the layout. I have a mile long list of things to accomplish.

Have fun with the grandkids! It was my grandfather that got me started with this madness with his American Flyer set. He still has that set, and still breaks it out every now and again.


----------



## Big Ed

erkenbrand said:


> Thanks, TJ. I like to make Big Ed's dreams sweet.


I always was a leg man.


Now that looks a lot better then the old!:thumbsup:
It doesn't look like toothpicks holding the corner anymore.

Do you have any kind of support for the center?

Unless it is the picture, it looks to be a little bowed at the center, on the long run?

Cats!
Yours eat the trains, and I see that Tworails demos them!

Layout looking good.:thumbsup:

Need more room for the lights?
Take your controls and move them back off the table?
More room for something there?


----------



## erkenbrand

Yeah, I'm working on the 'bow' problem in the center. Last night I added a 2"x2" steel square tube to the back of the table, and I'll be doing the same to the front today. I have limited room for adding legs in there because I have to keep easy access to that couch. (I'm still doing my best to convince the boss that the couch can go.) ;-)

The square tube on the rear helped a lot. It should make a huge difference on the front too. I'll take pics when I'm done so you can see it.

I knew I could get my steel fab'ing skills involved in here somehow.


----------



## flyernut

I've built my tables all the same way, also the ones I've built for my oldest son. I use 1/2 inch plywood, build a perimeter of 2x4's, and put 2x4's 24" on center through the middle.That's the top. I then build another table the same way. However, I notch out the inside corners of the lower "table" for 2x4 legs. I insert the legs up through the notches, level the lower "table", and then screw the legs to the perimeter 2x4 on the lower "table". I then place the upper "table" on top of the 2x4's and level each corner with 1 screw. When I'm satisfied everything is level, I finish screwing the top down. My table tops are strong enough to support my son, who can walk across any one of them.He weighs around 150lbs.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

FWIW, I have a 8' workbench with 4x4 legs at the end. I can stand on the table and jump up and down without any noticeable movement. If you have decent lumber between the supports, you can have a pretty long span.


----------



## servoguy

If you want to make a table top that is strong, stiff and light, make a monocoque. That is a fancy word for a box. Use something like 1x4s or 1x6s to make a frame and screw a piece of 3/8 ply on both the top and the bottom. You might want to use 1/2 ply for the top to achieve local stiffness between the risers. You would need to have the risers on 18 or 24" centers, and the top and bottom sheets need to be screwed to the risers to provide a shear path between the upper and lower sheets. This has the disadvantage of needing a hole in both the upper and lower sheet for wires, etc. However, it is the lightest way to make a table top. 

BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I used 2x3 stringers, one on each edge and one down the middle. The bench is 8 x 2 and it's as solid as a rock! My layout will feature 2x3 framing as well.


----------



## tjcruiser

Bruce,

As an engineer, I'm a big fan of sandwich construction for improved stiffness, lightweight, etc. In addition to screwed joints (per above), I'd add glue, too.

As an even lighter option to your design, one could glue sheets of 1/4" or 5/16" ply to both sides of a sandwich of 3" or 4" of foam core. (Foam-safe adhesive throughout.) One would be amazed at how stiff of a panel that would be.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Having panels on both sides makes wiring a bit tricky.


----------



## servoguy

It would be very stiff, and the foam would make it very quiet. The foam needs to be the rigid type to transfer the shear loads from the top to the bottom sheet. We have built monocoques for motion base platforms and filled them with foam to keep them quiet and also to stop the BBs from the welding from rattling around.

BB


----------



## servoguy

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Having panels on both sides makes wiring a bit tricky.


Yes that is true, but that is the trade-off. If I were making a layout for the garage that I could hoist to the ceiling to allow the cars to be under it, I would definitely use a monocoque. 
BB


----------



## tjcruiser

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Having panels on both sides makes wiring a bit tricky.


Just drill straight through to the bottom of the bottom panel, and run your wiring there. Think of it as being a very thick board.


----------



## Dave Sams

servoguy said:


> If you want to make a table top that is strong, stiff and light, make a monocoque. That is a fancy word for a box. Use something like 1x4s or 1x6s to make a frame and screw a piece of 3/8 ply on both the top and the bottom. You might want to use 1/2 ply for the top to achieve local stiffness between the risers. You would need to have the risers on 18 or 24" centers, and the top and bottom sheets need to be screwed to the risers to provide a shear path between the upper and lower sheets. This has the disadvantage of needing a hole in both the upper and lower sheet for wires, etc. However, it is the lightest way to make a table top.
> 
> BB


You also have a chance of the table being very flat, if that matters.


----------



## Dave Sams

big ed said:


> Need more room for the lights?
> Take your controls and move them back off the table?
> More room for something there?













My layout has morphed over the years. I moved my controls off the main area.

I know, my switch controllers are upside down. It worked out better for me.


----------



## erkenbrand

LOL - Dave, that's perfect timing. Today, I made a new panel for all of my controls, and will be moving them to the center of the long stretch. That back area is going to be a mountain. 

I got the new boards and braces cut today, but spent the rest of the day cleaning / rearranging the rest of the basement. There's nothing like pulling the whole place apart, cleaning it all and the putting it back together. Not only did I make enough room to eventually extend the layout, but I also opened enough space to indulge in my love of vintage speakers. I just need to convince a friend of mine to help me haul these from our shop to the basement.


----------



## erkenbrand

BTW - I really like how you laid out that control panel. That gives me a couple of ideas of how to tweak what I'm doing.


----------



## servoguy

erkenbrand, what do you mean by "vintage speakers?" I have a couple of AR2ax speakers that are just occupying space in my bed room. Any interest?
BB


----------



## Dave Sams

erkenbrand said:


> BTW - I really like how you laid out that control panel. That gives me a couple of ideas of how to tweak what I'm doing.


I was a little hesitant in posting the picture for fear of hijacking your post. But since you commented, here is what I did.

The switch controllers are upside down to accomodate wiring (you would have to see the back to understand). The green spdt switches control which section of track the 1033's control. The red momentary switches under the green ones operate remote uncouplers.

The 2 illuminated switches control Radio Shack 12v transformers.

The red switches on the right control various lights and accessories. For example, I have a switchman. If a train is parked on the acutator, the solenoid overheats.

At the left are two dpdt switches I use to convert the left 1033 to DC and a button to operate a mail device.

I moved the location of my controls once, what a job!

My controls are on the short side of my layout, with the kids area on the long. The kids area have controls for honking horns, activating uncouplers etc.

My problem, the layout is 22" from the floor. Wiring is very difficult, but the level works for the little ones.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The only issue I see with that panel is there's no labels. It's like a secret code, the only guy that can run the trains is the owner! 

I see the 1033 transformers live on at your house as well.


----------



## Dave Sams

Immagine my issues with opening up the layout after being mothballed for 15 years! Not to mention, I dismantled part of the layout recently and now have to reconnect many lights and accessories.

The switch controllers and track switchs are numbered, and there are numbers on lighted lockons and the switchs. Better labeling is on my "to do list"

1033 #3 is to be installed soon, I hope yet today.

I also have a sub pannel with 3 additional 45 watt controllers and a number of switches which operate lights. This sub pannel is designed for the younger engineers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, I'm thinking about younger engineers as well. I'm getting a second Legacy controller for my layout, and I'm going to speed limit all the trains to safe speeds.


----------



## Big Ed

Dave Sams
"My layout has morphed over the years. I moved my controls off the main area.

I know, my switch controllers are upside down. It worked out better for me.







"

Dave I got mine upside down too.
I like them better that way.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The handles are closer for young engineers with them upside down.


----------



## erkenbrand

The AR2AX speakers are some great speakers. I used to have a pair, but I'm bringing a pair of Rectilinears into the basement. In my shop I have Advents, JBLs, Knights, Heathkit, Wharfedale . . . and others that I'm blanking on now. It's been a bit of an addiction. 

I got the new control panel started. I haven't wired anything yet, but I've started working out where each bit will go. Soon comes the wiring . . . and moving all of the existing wiring. That's gonna be fun.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I get the feeling you spend a lot of time down there.


----------



## erkenbrand

I try to get in an hour a day.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

But you do that every couple of hours!


----------



## Dave Sams

Nice looking control center.

The only thing missing is a beverage holder.


----------



## erkenbrand

Well, I try to get in an hour a day . . . but that's a minimum. My wife is working hard to complete her Psych degree, so she spends most evenings studying. I stay in the basement so I don't drive her crazy. 

Thanks, Dave! Hmmm, beverage holder . . . I think you're onto something there.


----------



## erkenbrand

Have an Ollie's store in your area? For $4 I found this great 'rod for my layout:










And for those of the HO world, they have a nice selection of really cheap IHC stuff. It might not be the best quality, but with a little weathering it's going to be great. Here's another $5, but in HO:


----------



## erkenbrand

The new control panel is coming together. All of the switches are wired and in action again, and I was able to reduce most of the runs by at least a couple of feet. 

Now, I'm running power lines to the rail sections, including adding a bus line to smooth out power distribution to the large loop.


----------



## Big Ed

Now you have room for more lights.
Where the controls used to be.


here,


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You need a bunch of light switches there!


----------



## erkenbrand

And I have a floodlight tower all ready to go there, and I'm going to build some mountains in that area.

Nothing big, just something to support the stream that will feed the future lake.


----------



## erkenbrand

Wow, I hadn't even considered all of those switches . . . that could be cool. But I don't think there's that much space.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hang them down from the front.


----------



## erkenbrand

Tonight, while taking the next steps in completing the control panel wiring, I found an inspiration. It came to me that I now have 13 1121s. 

So, I obviously need to do some more switching. I'll throw up some new pics tomorrow to show the changes. I realized my small loop wasn't big enough to nicely fit the excursion train, so I made it bigger. Also, the station siding wasn't quite long enough, so it's now longer.

Big changes coming! Of course a friend of mine is bringing his son over this weekend to play so I have a lot to get done between now and then.


----------



## Dave Sams

13 1121's! my how you have grown!

Sounds cool.



I recently added a "figure 8" inside an oval. It took 6 switches total. 

I found I could put 2 on each side of the controller since they both would be thrown at the same time.


----------



## erkenbrand

And that's not counting the 8 Marx switches. 

Hmmm, a figure 8 inside an oval. That sounds really cool.


----------



## Dave Sams

Here is how it looks. 

You can see why 2 switches can be on the same side of a controller. The top and bottom switches must be thrown at the same time.

The figure 8 does 2 things on the layout. 

It provides a way to turn an engine around without picking it up and it adds a lot of action in a relatively small place. My audience ranges from 1 to 2 1/2.

This part of my layout is a work in process. The figure 8 replaces a tressel which was removed about a month ago.

The roads are an homage to the layout I had as a boy. They are leftovers.

BTW, the bottom track is straight (I swear) the camera distorded the track.


----------



## erkenbrand

That's really cool. It definitely adds to the action. I was trying to figure out the same thing - how do I get a lot of action in a relatively small area? 

When I was working on the wiring last night I decided to add a crossover so I can turn the train around. This plus more overall track is going to add quite a bit. It did take a bit out of the landscape area, but I like running the trains and keeping the surrounding world simple. 

It actually created space for a couple of more lights!


----------



## Dave Sams

There is about 18 lights in the photo.


----------



## erkenbrand

All of the switches but one are working! It's pretty exciting to have all of the paths back in action again. I have one that isn't in operation because I don't have a controller for it yet. There's one on the way. 

I also have some more lights to get wired in, but I should be able to get all of those ready tonight. Then, I'll start placing the buildings and adding lights within those. 

I'm much happier with the revised layout. The action is much better. I've lost some room for buildings, but I still have room for the operating accessories I'd like to add in the future.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I see you've taken our suggestions to heart and have all the lights on for the pictures. 

Looks like there's still plenty of room for buildings. Next, you need to build up, add an overhead line.


----------



## erkenbrand

Not only that, but I've actually added lights to help brighten the whole area. 

I've been considering an overhead line, but that will have to wait. I'm tearing out that drop ceiling next month, and then tearing the paneling off the walls. "We've" decided it all has to go. 

I do have space to do a L, and I can get a full 4'x8' in the L area. That will be some nice room to stretch into . . . once all the panelling is out and I've painted the cinderblock behind it.

There's nothing like warmer temperatures to inspire home improvements!


----------



## flyernut

Lookin' good, Ryan!!


----------



## Dave Sams

Mighty fine!

I really like the towers. I've been going to auctions here with an eye for some bargains.


----------



## flyernut

Dave Sams said:


> Mighty fine!
> 
> I really like the towers. I've been going to auctions here with an eye for some bargains.


There's been a bunch on ebay. I've purchased 3 marx towers, each one for around $10 bucks apiece.


----------



## flyernut

Here's the 3..Don't mind the mess on the table. I've been putting some lighting in some of my buildings.


----------



## erkenbrand

I really like those Marx towers. I have one, but it's missing the top deck and lights. 

I really like that layout. I love the village.


----------



## Dave Sams

Nice!

Your pictures are interresting. I like the idea of similar houses in a row. They look like tract housing. Something I would not have thought about.

I've seen the towers on the 'bay. 

Lately, I've been concentrating on switches to get the layout running properly.

I bought two pair, with controllers for $10 each (no shipping) at the auction.

The auctioneer provides free hot dogs and drinks.


----------



## flyernut

Dave Sams said:


> Nice!
> 
> Your pictures are interresting. I like the idea of similar houses in a row. They look like tract housing. Something I would not have thought about.
> 
> I've seen the towers on the 'bay.
> 
> Lately, I've been concentrating on switches to get the layout running properly.
> 
> I bought two pair, with controllers for $10 each (no shipping) at the auction.
> 
> The auctioneer provides free hot dogs and drinks.


Hot dogs and drinks!! Can't go wrong there!


----------



## flyernut

There's a few more pix of some of the lighting I'm putting in. They're over at the "turning on the lights" thread. And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## erkenbrand

More power! That's right, I have more on the way. Tonight, I won a TW transformer, and can't wait to get it. I'll move the Type R over to running the lights, and use the TW for the trains.

I think I'll use the 1033 for accessories on the soon-to-come extension.

And, John, this TW has the handles.


----------



## flyernut

Don't forget, 3 train shows in March. The Dome, the Diplomat, and Batatvia. The Batavia show is GREAT!


----------



## erkenbrand

I have a list of stuff to find at the train shows. I just couldn't pass up $25 for the TW. 

March is going to be a busy month for shows!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

erkenbrand said:


> And, John, this TW has the handles.


I got handles for the TW now. I now have two of them all overhauled and working. I'll probably sell them and buy a Lionel PowerHouse 180W for my TMCC layout.


----------



## erkenbrand

More lights! I finally have all of my lights fully working, and finished adding lights to the fire department and barn. The room is bright now. 

My poor little transformer is starting to work for it. 

These pics were taken with the overhead lights off so you can better see the layout lights.


----------



## Big Ed

Someone once said, " Let there be light: and there was light."

And everyone was joyful and happy.

I don't think your finished with lights yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I got jealous about all your lights, so I scored a couple of light towers today on eBay.


----------



## erkenbrand

Welcome to the light side!  My favorite ones are the 494 rotating beacons. They actually work vs. the heat rotating lights.

I'll post up some pics tomorrow, but today I added a K-Line 'Ford' water tower with blinking light on top. I also made some new doors for my fire department. It was pretty simple . . . I took the remaining original door and scanned it in. I printed that on a static cling clear sheet, and then stuck those on pieces of translucent plastic I cut from an old kitty litter container. 

Now, my lights are finally looking complete! 

Next up - blocking segments so I can get both trains to run at once.


----------



## servoguy

erkenbrand,
Don't let the cat near the firehouse. 
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have a couple of heat rotating beacons that actually work. It took me 4-5 heads to get two working beacons. I could never figure out why they didn't work. One thing I did was remove the crude pivet and epoxy a needle into it's place, that lowers the friction enough for them to spin.

I keep trying to score a 494, but they always go out of my price range. 



> Next up - blocking segments so I can get both trains to run at once.


TMCC...TMCC...TMCC...


----------



## erkenbrand

Stop it with the evil influence! No TMCC. Not yet. Can't afford it ... yet.  Must resist.


----------



## tjcruiser

erkenbrand said:


> ... 494 rotating beacons. They actually work vs. the *heat rotating lights*.


 Wow! I never knew there was such a thing. How totally cool! (Uhh ... hot ... I mean _HOT_!)

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand

It's the Lionel 394 tower. It uses the hot air moving up from the lamp through vents in the beacon assembly to rotate. It just doesn't work very well . . . or at all in some cases.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, the searchlight cars all use the vibrating coil, which is what the 494 uses. They are more reliable, though they also make more noise.


----------



## erkenbrand

They definitely make more noise. 

When I got the two 494s working, every now and then I'd think one of my cats was meowing from the table.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I was actually thinking about mounting a really tiny fan at the base of the lamp blowing up to help the action. That idea when by the boards when I got both of them working, I am carefully preserving the functioning set so I can install them on the layout.


----------



## erkenbrand

Here are some pics of the changes from the weekend . . . the new water tower, new billboards, doors in the Fire Department, window shades in the barn, lights in the Fire Department, lights in the barn. A lot happened in a couple of days.


----------



## erkenbrand

I think I'm going to try to find a really small fan. I'd really like those to work so all of my beacons were rotating. It would just be fun to have that many going round and round. 

I've tried polishing the tips of the spike in the beacon housing, increasing voltage to increase heat, modifying the vanes, but all to no avail. I think there's just enough air moving in the basement from the space heater I use to keep them from spinning. 

When I blow on one it will sping for a good bit, but always comes to a stop.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I had one head that simply refused to function at all on the Lionel 394, I put a searchlight dimple bulb in a Marx tower, and it started rotating like a champ! What the hell is up with that? Both of the working ones have had the needle modification I described, they wouldn't move at all before that.


----------



## Big Ed

erkenbrand said:


> It's the Lionel 394 tower. It uses the hot air moving up from the lamp through vents in the beacon assembly to rotate. It just doesn't work very well . . . or at all in some cases.




You can tune the vents a little to get it to work better.
You have the dimpled bulb right?

Try to place it in a spot that doesn't get any breeze.
Even a little air flow will affect it's performance.

Anyone looking for one should go with the new improved beacon I believe it is # 494.
I will check.

edit, 
yes the 494 has an improved lens. Rotates better.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

*big ed*, I "tuned" the vents for hours for the one and it never did work. The really odd part was that it now works on the Marx tower.

The #494 has a totally different operating mechanism, it uses the vibrating coil and the rubber washer with the fingers to rotate the beacon, just like the Lionel searchlight cars.


----------



## tjcruiser

Erk,

That old fire station looks FABULOUS ... I really like its rustic look. Very nice job on the garage doors. Is that marker on some sort of a parchment paper or similar?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> *big ed*, I "tuned" the vents for hours for the one and it never did work. The really odd part was that it now works on the Marx tower.
> 
> The #494 has a totally different operating mechanism, it uses the vibrating coil and the rubber washer with the fingers to rotate the beacon, just like the Lionel searchlight cars.


I don't have a 494......yet.
I added that comment before I read the today's posts, I missed them.

Well not missed them, I just didn't get to them yet.

When I open a thread I go back to where I left off and reply.
I guess I should read all of it and then go back and add.hwell:

I knew something was different with the 494's.
It does have a different lens on top.

I guess I got lucky, mine works fine.
It came with a new lens and bulb. But I have not run it for any length of time.
I ran it for around 10 mins and it rotated fine until I turned the fan on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you want to see only the posts you have missed, you just click the little







on the index to the left of the thread name. It'll take you to the first unread post. Also, if you use the New Posts link along the top toolbar, you can see all the threads that are new since you last visited. You should then use the Quick Links "Mark Forums Read" when you leave to clear that list.


----------



## erkenbrand

tjcruiser said:


> Erk,
> 
> That old fire station looks FABULOUS ... I really like its rustic look. Very nice job on the garage doors. Is that marker on some sort of a parchment paper or similar?
> 
> TJ


Thanks, TJ!

I used the original door and scanned it with my flatbed scanner. I did a little color correction and cleanup, then printed it on clear static cling sheets. I cut each one out then stuck it on pieces of plastic I cut from a cat litter container (basically the same as a milk jug). Those slotted into the original door slides.

A red light behind each helps give it some more life.


----------



## erkenbrand

Today was a great mail day! I finally got my Greenberg's!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You'll find yourself looking in that book a lot, lots of good info there.


----------



## tjcruiser

I sleep with mine under my pillow!


----------



## erkenbrand

Fun with billboards! I wanted to light up my billboards, and really wanted a different insert in them. Another thread inspired me when he posted a picture as a boy with his train. (Was that Dave? I can't remember for sure.)

I was digitizing all of our family's photos and found one of the Christmas morning when I got my first train - an HO Bachmann with a coal tipple. We also got a new puppy that day, and he was the best dog I've ever known.

So, I used that photo, some logos of our favorite trains and accessories and made a billboard insert. I printed that on a transparent sheet, stuck the sheet on milk jug plastic, and voila! I can now light up the sign from the rear.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You need some defused lighting to really make it perfect.  Neat.

I have a couple of the Lionel animated signs that flip between two different displays. To customize them, I'd have to cut a picture in strips exactly right, so I suspect I'll leave them as they are.


----------



## erkenbrand

That's right, nit-pick. 

I'll be working on diffusing the light a bit. I have a couple of ideas of what to do . . . maybe move the bulb directly beneath the billboard and then reflect it up, or add another layer of translucent plastic, or maybe just paint the bulb to chill it out. Lots of options.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You could also use frosted plastic and a few LED's, that would diffuse the light. Of course you could go deluxe and get a lighting wedge, probably not more than $150-$200 for that size!


----------



## erkenbrand

I have a couple of LEDs left over from a light house I built my wife. They were just too bright. Another piece of plastic would probably do it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The frosted plastic, or even parchment paper, would diffuse the light. Another trick is the parchment paper and tinfoil for a reflector and have the light out of the direct view down low.

Lots of ways to skin the cat.


----------



## erkenbrand

Yup. Lots of ways.


----------



## tjcruiser

Erk,

I think that's great that you're incorporating personal touches and fond old memories like that into the layout. Really a nice touch!

TJ


----------



## flyernut

tjcruiser said:


> Erk,
> 
> I think that's great that you're incorporating personal touches and fond old memories like that into the layout. Really a nice touch!
> 
> TJ


+1.. Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Dave Sams

erkenbrand said:


> Fun with billboards! I wanted to light up my billboards, and really wanted a different insert in them. Another thread inspired me when he posted a picture as a boy with his train. (Was that Dave? I can't remember for sure.)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It was me
> 
> I have another idea I'm working on.
> 
> Years ago, I ran for a council position in my town. I have one of my yard signs and am working on putting one in a billboard.
> 
> I'll post it when finished.
> 
> I like yours too!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Boy, now the politicians are cluttering up our train layouts!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The race for lighting is on, I scored a couple more lights. I have two beacons and a quad light tower, so these will add to the fun.


----------



## erkenbrand

You win some, you lose some. My new TW transformer showed up today, and in shipping the handles took a bit of a beating.


----------



## erkenbrand

The transformer does work, but needs a little work to function flawlessly. So far, it isn't providing more power than my Type R (110W). I'm hoping a clean up and some restoration will help bring out that 175W of power.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Note that the TW is an odd duck, it has two transformer cores, so you get less than your type R out the variable outputs.

I suggest you nab the Lionel TW Maintenance Instructions, you can get an insight into the workings of your new toy.

Too bad the case didn't get broken instead of the handles, I have a spare TW case. 

JW Weld is your friend, maybe you can make whole handles. They're $12/ea on eBay, so I'd try to fix those!


----------



## servoguy

A word to the wise: When you ship stuff like transformers, take the handles off. Ditto the plastic shells on diesel locos. 

Bruce Baker


----------



## erkenbrand

I did some digging in my Greenberg's and figure out the challenge. John, you're right, it does have less overall available power than the Type R. By having two independent cores, it has availability for both variable power and fixed power for accessories.

This is going to become my accessories power since my little transformer is having trouble keeping up with the increasing number of lights. 

I was able to super glue the handles back together. They look pretty good now.


----------



## erkenbrand

servoguy said:


> A word to the wise: When you ship stuff like transformers, take the handles off. Ditto the plastic shells on diesel locos.
> 
> Bruce Baker


I passed that same advice along to the guy I got them from. Along with a photo of the damage. I hope he uses this as a learning experience.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I always instruct folks that I buy a transformer from to remove the handles and pack them separately. My KW came with the knobs broken off, but I got a refund of $12 for that. I managed to fix them using screws and glue, so it was money in my pocket.

I've never had a locomotive have to be disassembled to ship it, most of the diesels I've picked up come in the original boxes. If they managed to come from the factory to the first owner that way, they should be good.


----------



## erkenbrand

At least this seller is honest. He's offered to refund my money if I return it, or refund half of the purchase price. I'm going to keep the transformer . . . after super gluing the handles they don't look too bad. It's not going to be a show piece.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I'd take the half the purchase price. 

I used to eat some damage on eBay auctions, but I got tired of getting stuff that was packed stupid and got broken in shipment. I now complain if it's not as advertised or gets broken. 99% of the sellers are willing to reach an accommodation. Once in a while you get a jerk, and he gets feedback to match.


----------



## Dave Sams

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I'd take the half the purchase price.
> 
> I used to eat some damage on eBay auctions, but I got tired of getting stuff that was packed stupid and got broken in shipment. I now complain if it's not as advertised or gets broken. 99% of the sellers are willing to reach an accommodation. Once in a while you get a jerk, and he gets feedback to match.


I'm new to E Bay (and a lot of other things!). I recently received a 1033. The externals looked ok, but it was DOA.

I contacted the seller, within 10 minutes I had a full refund. Even though I was willing to return the transformer, she returned my $$.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The typical issue with a 1033 is the circuit breaker, easily fixed. The other major issue is the rectifier disk, which can be replaced with a 6A diode. I don't think I've ever seen the transformer itself go bad.


----------



## flyernut

When I ebay, I check the description very carefully and ask questions. If I get a item that does not match the descriptions or the pictures, it's negative feedback, period. The seller has one opportunity to get it right, and if he doesn't get it right, negative feedback.It the case of damaged goods, it should have been shipped/wrapped correctly.Yes, I may sound like a cranky old fart, but I've been hosed on ebay too many times to be nice.Now, it's strictly business..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If they don't make it right, I also post negative feedback. I do give them a couple of chances.  I've had people that are so nasty the first contact that I just post negative feedback.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I keep looking for these, finally got one for $15 on eBay. This is the Lionel 6-12966, aka #494 beacon like new in the box. I have several of the #394 ones, I wanted the more reliable model now.


----------



## Big Ed

Nice John.

BUT DID YOU PAINT THE WALLS YET?

Man, I would think you would have a shooting range set up in your basement too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Funny you should ask. I'm finishing the masking tomorrow, and then the paint goes on. I do also have to do some wiring, and that involves fishing wires through the walls, that'll kill a day easy. 

We are making progress!


----------



## erkenbrand

Nice deal on the tower. I much prefer those to the 394s.

Good luck with the painting! I spent several years working as a painter . . . my grandfather did it, my dad did it, and I spent most of my 'formative' years scraping, painting and doing all the muck work for them. 

I do everything I can to get out of it now.


----------



## Big Ed

erkenbrand said:


> Nice deal on the tower. I much prefer those to the 394s.
> 
> Good luck with the painting! I spent several years working as a painter . . . my grandfather did it, my dad did it, and I spent most of my 'formative' years scraping, painting and doing all the muck work for them.
> 
> I do everything I can to get out of it now.


I enjoy painting.

I could retire from the roads and make a buck on the side from painting.

Screw fighting with all the maniacs on the roads.:thumbsdown:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

erkenbrand said:


> Nice deal on the tower. I much prefer those to the 394s.
> 
> Good luck with the painting! I spent several years working as a painter . . . my grandfather did it, my dad did it, and I spent most of my 'formative' years scraping, painting and doing all the muck work for them.
> 
> I do everything I can to get out of it now.


I also like the 494 beacons, but it's rare to find one for that kind of price, they usually go for $35-40, too rich for my blood. I was shocked nobody bid it up, I actually had my sniper set at $21, I was willing to go higher but nobody wanted it. 

I've done a lot of painting over the years, it's not something I look forward to, but I've done a lot of stuff I like less.


----------



## erkenbrand

Wow, it's been a while since I last updated what's been happening with my build. Of course that's because not much has been happening. I'm in the middle of moving my woodshop from the space we've occupied for 10 years, and between that and a full time job I really haven't had any time for the layout. 

I did check out a train show yesterday in Batavia, NY. It was a fun show and I picked up a Plasticville Suburban Station to add to the layout. That's going to be nice to get tied in. 

I'm also ready to setup the layout for running two trains simultaneously. I have the contactors. Now, it's just a matter of finding the time to get it done. 

I can't wait to get this next round of updates done and then get some photos to share.


----------



## flyernut

erkenbrand said:


> Wow, it's been a while since I last updated what's been happening with my build. Of course that's because not much has been happening. I'm in the middle of moving my woodshop from the space we've occupied for 10 years, and between that and a full time job I really haven't had any time for the layout.
> 
> I did check out a train show yesterday in Batavia, NY. It was a fun show and I picked up a Plasticville Suburban Station to add to the layout. That's going to be nice to get tied in.
> 
> I'm also ready to setup the layout for running two trains simultaneously. I have the contactors. Now, it's just a matter of finding the time to get it done.
> 
> I can't wait to get this next round of updates done and then get some photos to share.


It was a great show indeed. I bought a bunch of flyer stuff. I saw alot of the switches I sold you there, and at the Diplomat. They were very nicely priced...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

obama549 said:


> I don't know why everyone gets so much resistance from their wives as far as trains go. It's not like you are starting a meth lab down there


Well, you never know, if the trains get boring...


----------



## Big Ed

obama549 said:


> I don't know why everyone gets so much resistance from their wives as far as trains go. It's not like you are starting a meth lab down there





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, you never know, if the trains get boring...



That exact quote has been quoted in here a while back.

Look at this ones profile, what do we have a spammer among us?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Look at his signature.


----------



## tjcruiser

Obama549 has now been decimated. Gone. Outta here. See ya'.

(The spammer had stolen Smokestack's prior post, verbatim.)


----------



## tooter

He should go just for using the name obama... :laugh:


----------



## concretepumper

I say we impeach! :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

tjcruiser said:


> Obama549 has now been decimated. Gone. Outta here. See ya'.
> 
> (The spammer had stolen Smokestack's prior post, verbatim.)


I thought that line sounded familiar.


----------



## erkenbrand

It's been a while sine I posted some pics, so here are a couple. I've added a Plasticville station, and a Marx tower. I also added some people to start bringing some life.

I also picked up a K-Line Pennsylvania caboose for my passenger train. I really like the caboose - die cast, sprung trucks. It's really nice for the price.

Of course I added some light inside the station.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Better get that train around, those guys look impatient at the station! 

I have a bunch of the K-Line stuff with the die-cast trucks. I try to avoid the Lionel plastic truck rolling stock, though I have that too. The light Lionel cars need weights to offer stability.


----------



## erkenbrand

I'm slowly replacing the Lionel plastic truck rolling stock. I still have some of it, and it's weighted for stability. 

Although I mostly avoid buying new, the local train shop has OK prices on some of the K-Line. When I pulled the caboose out of the packaging I found the pickup roller was out of place, and had to do some repair of the rear truck to get it working correctly. That was a bit disappointing, but only took 15 minutes and some patience to get it right.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have very little truly "new" stuff. I've bought a bunch of things on eBay that are NIB, but they're old anyway. Truly "new" stuff is still overpriced IMO.


----------



## Big Ed

Hey you stole part of my work crew!

Tell them to hop on the next express to Jersey.

Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You notice the train is sneaking behind the station, I'm thinking those guys are gonna' get pissed after a few more circuits!  The one guy is already swinging a hammer it would appear.


----------



## erkenbrand

The Army guys are all ready for leave. I'll be bringing the train around soon.


----------



## erkenbrand

Wow, it's been a long time since I've posted an update. My travel for work went way up, but is slowing down again. Phew!

I've been able to show off the layout to friends and family, and have converted at least one little boy to the joys of trains. 

I'm actually beginning to tear down the layout. It has to happen - I'm totally remodelling the basement around having a layout. In the evenings after work I've started designing the new layout in AnyRail. This coming weekend I'm going to start tearing out the paneling. It's a big job, but will be worth it.

The new layout is probably going to incorporate both O and Ho. I'm upping from O27 to 060 so I can run pretty much anything I want.

Watch for the new, upcoming thread with plans!


----------



## tjcruiser

Erk,

Great to have you back here in the groove. Congrats on the "scrap and rebuild bigger" plans. Looking forward to your progress. I hope that old firehouse will still have a location of prominence on the new layout!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand

Thanks, TJ! Yup, the firehouse will definitely have a prominent space.

I'm moving from the 'center of the room' big table, to an 'around the room' design. Easier to reach the center, and I can get a lot more track laid out. Not to mention I'll be able to get some elevated sections . . . maybe even a helix!


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow ... sounds really exciting.

You said "tearing out the paneling" ... Is that just a partition wall that divides the basement ... i.e., much larger space? What's the approx new layout footprint?

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand

The basement is entirely walled in paneling. I'm not a fan . . . it's too dark. And the cinderblock wall behind the paneling needs to be sealed and drylocked. The house was built in the 20s, and the paneling has been there since the 70s.

There's also an old bar that was made from particle board that I'm pulling out. Getting rid of that will add a 10' x 6' chunk of floor.

When all done, the area is around 10' x 24'. I've attached the initial layout. The yellow block is a door, and most of the open area is an opening from the stairway / small bathroom into the main area.

That open area has to remain so we can get to the laundry room.


----------



## MPCAnthony

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have very little truly "new" stuff. I've bought a bunch of things on eBay that are NIB, but they're old anyway. Truly "new" stuff is still overpriced IMO.


+1 There's enough old stuff out there to keep me happy.


----------



## erkenbrand

I decided to record some video of the layout before I tear it all down. I've already boxed up most of the accessories, but had to have one last run. One of my helpers decided to get involved. I think the cats sense I'm taking their bed apart . . . and then I'll be tearing down the drop ceiling they love playing in. They aren't going to be happy with me.

Here are the videos . . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttCNKqw3-0I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QjLoudmWX0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to9iwW75JOw


----------



## eljefe

That is an acrobatic cat!


----------



## erkenbrand

He is. He and two others hop up on that window sill, and then access the dropped ceiling from there. They like to look down on the train from the ceiling. They're going to be so disappointed when I take it out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I love those old General locomotives, I keep looking for one at a reasonable price that I can convert to TMCC, so far I've had no luck.


----------



## erkenbrand

It's a great loco. My grandmother found it in a thrift store in its own display case. Apparently, it used to belong to a former mayor of Cleveland, and the tender is marked 'Cleveland, OH'. He was a train collector, and it was presented to him at some point. I couldn't leave it sitting in the display box. A little lube and cleaning, and it runs and smokes like a champ. The rubber on the drive wheels is dried. At some point I need to find rubber bands to replace it. Jeff at TT doesn't have replacements! Imagine my surprise when I found that out.


----------



## Big Ed

erkenbrand said:


> Wow, it's been a long time since I've posted an update. My travel for work went way up, but is slowing down again. Phew!
> 
> I've been able to show off the layout to friends and family, and have converted at least one little boy to the joys of trains.
> 
> I'm actually beginning to tear down the layout. It has to happen - I'm totally remodelling the basement around having a layout. In the evenings after work I've started designing the new layout in AnyRail. This coming weekend I'm going to start tearing out the paneling. It's a big job, but will be worth it.
> 
> The new layout is probably going to incorporate both O and Ho. I'm upping from O27 to 060 so I can run pretty much anything I want.
> 
> Watch for the new, upcoming thread with plans!



The new, improved layout,

*The Cat Man Do.:thumbsup:*


----------



## erkenbrand

LOL

I like it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

erkenbrand said:


> The rubber on the drive wheels is dried. At some point I need to find rubber bands to replace it. Jeff at TT doesn't have replacements! Imagine my surprise when I found that out.


I'm sure they're around, you just have to do some looking. If it's a Lionel, that may be the place to start.


----------



## flyernut

erkenbrand said:


> It's a great loco. My grandmother found it in a thrift store in its own display case. Apparently, it used to belong to a former mayor of Cleveland, and the tender is marked 'Cleveland, OH'. He was a train collector, and it was presented to him at some point. I couldn't leave it sitting in the display box. A little lube and cleaning, and it runs and smokes like a champ. The rubber on the drive wheels is dried. At some point I need to find rubber bands to replace it. Jeff at TT doesn't have replacements! Imagine my surprise when I found that out.


Try Stan over at Despatch Junction, or Mike Roder at The train doctor in Alton, just a little past my place. If you call Mike, tell him Loren Bock sent you.


----------

